# '84 TD shift linkage part question



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

Backing out of the parking lot, my shift linkage let go. 

I am trying to establish where I might acquire the particular part necessary to repair this from.

































I've looked at the bushing kits available, such as this one, which includes 5 bushings in total, shipping two of the ones in the top left of the photo:









Which if any of these are the appropriate replacement bushing for the one shown in my photos? 

Is it another part altogether? 

The piece which I removed from the goldish colored part WJK811711807A is opaque after wiping off, and quite flexible and rubbery. 

Thanks!


----------



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

I guess I'll just suck it up and try to order the shift linkage bushings, and hope one of them is the right part. And as long as I'm down there, may as well switch to a full synthetic tranny fluid!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's the 'dogbone' link. You cam make one from a pair of ball ends, and a piece of threaded rod. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ntum-today&p=81034708&viewfull=1#post81034708


----------



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

*I found the part number! Audi 811 711 597 !*

The part for the bushing, assuming the kit that I ordered and which arrived and supposedly is correct, is Audi 811711597. The bushing fit right in the hole of that support rod thing, but I had to heat it up in some just boiled water for a minute, and really work it to get it to pop in. Lubed with moly grease, I'm hoping this is the end of shifting funk.


----------



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

cuppie said:


> That's the 'dogbone' link. You cam make one from a pair of ball ends, and a piece of threaded rod.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ntum-today&p=81034708&viewfull=1#post81034708


Thanks, Cuppie! My photo wasn't clear; this was actually from one end of a brace that attaches to the bottom of the FWD Quantum shift linkage, and not a dog bone. 

Your wagon looks amazing!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sorry, I thought that, from the picture, that the QSW/Quattro linkage was close-ish to the FWD bits. Oh wells. I tried. 

And, thanks! My wagon isn't looking so good these days. Much of the car is, ah, returning to the earth. 
But, both the silver wagon (and the red replacement wagon) are both gone - no time. Someone with more of that than I adopted them a couple months ago.


----------

